# Schaumburg area



## seanl (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello everyone-

I'm beginning to get excited for the upcoming season. However, I'm not going to be able to hunt my usual areas as much. I moved from the LaSalle county area to Schaumburg last summer for work. Can anyone give any general parks/ areas to hunt that are legal to pick from? Not looking for anyone's spots just trying to figure out some general areas. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Happy hunting!


----------



## lizweb (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are any where near the Praire Path, I know a few people that have had luck there.


----------

